# Wooden cupboard issue



## VeraP (Feb 26, 2020)

I have a wooden cupboard.It seems to be MDF ..but not sure..Recently I noticed fungus grows on it. I wiped fungus using some Wax..but it was useless...any idea to avoid this condition


----------



## DaveMcKnight (Apr 9, 2012)

VeraP said:


> I have a wooden cupboard.It seems to be MDF ..but not sure..Recently I noticed fungus grows on it. I wiped fungus using some Wax..but it was useless...any idea to avoid this condition


I would try Wet and Forget. I haven't used it on MDF but it works great on vinyl siding and asphalt shingles to kill and remove mold and algae. 

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

They also make anti fungal paints if you're interested in painting.


----------

